

LOLwork - reality show based on Seattle's ICanHasCheezburger.com - jheitzeb
https://itunes.apple.com/us/tv-season/lolwork-season-1/id570085113

======
chadrs
I don't think it's a "reality" show. It's more like a mockumentary style
sitcom. I watched the first episode yesterday (a high school classmate of mine
is one of the stars). While I appreciate some of the deadpan delivery and
spliced-in internet videos, it just feels like it's trying to hard to be The
Office.

------
compay
Cheers to them for all the publicity, I suppose. If I worked at a place that
wanted to do this, I'd quit in a heartbeat though.

------
daryn
I love the cheezburger guys, and think they do good work, but wow that was
terrible. I need band-aids for my eyes.

------
minimaxir
I don't think it's possible to have a worse name for a TV show about the
internet.

~~~
AnthonyJoseph
Wait until you hear it said in a commercial. It really makes you hate.

~~~
shitlord
It will really rustle my jimmies.

------
nyar
I'm not installing itunes to view a movie, I have a player I like.

~~~
chadrs
<http://www.hulu.com/lolwork>

~~~
abrkn
only in the u.s

------
scottporad
+1, naturally.

I work at Cheezburger. It's funny/weird to see my co-workers like this. It
will be interesting to see what else they choose to show.

